# Jupiter Ascending: Worthy to be a Cult Classic?



## GeekRaptor (Aug 8, 2015)

As an Artist, I LOVE that film. But I don't think writers would as much.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 8, 2015)

I have seen it and its a stupid movie. Aliens living on Jupiter and they look like humans I found that stupid. That girl who's suppose to be a queen and was able to "control" the bees was another stupid idea. Also that "wolf man" they created is just stupid.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 8, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> I have seen it and its a stupid movie. Aliens living on Jupiter and they look like humans I found that stupid. That girl who's suppose to be a queen and was able to "control" the bees was another stupid idea. Also that "wolf man" they created is just stupid.



Really, you have no idea how World Building works.


----------



## Rassah (Aug 8, 2015)

As an anarchocapitalist, who looks at government as a mass delusion absolutely no different from church and religion, I thought the idea of her "owning" things she had never even seen, or others having to submit to her will because words, was rather stupid. The ending was especially awful, because she COULD give her family and loved ones a MUCH better life, but she chooses not to. They're hinting it's because she needs to keep her identity secret, but, fuck, just lie about winning the lottery or something!


----------



## Tony White (Aug 14, 2015)

Its a very flawed movie, so flawed i don't even see it being a classic to anything


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 15, 2015)

I think people are looking into it too much, it has fucking space mechs and dragon people, its a fun watch.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2015)

I thought the movie was retarded. Sure, it had an excellent ship design, but the rest...bleh.
Harvesting humans for youth? How cringy and edgy. 
Also what the fuck was wrong with the main villain? Why couldn't he SPEAK THE FUCK UP?


----------



## Troj (Aug 15, 2015)

Based just on what I've heard of it, it might become cult in the way Plan 9 or Manos: The Hands of Fate are cult films.

It sounds like a fun movie, though, at least.


----------



## ParamountYak (Feb 29, 2016)

Jupiter Ascending holds a special place in my heart for two reasons. 

First, it's the first big movie I ever worked on. 

Second, it's so unbelieveably and unrelentingly silly. There are plenty of bad movies that come out every year. That are just idiotic. Any of the Tranformers movies, most Superhero Movies, just about anything with Snyder or Bay involved.... And Jupiter Ascending has some of the same flaws- inconsistent characterization, for example, huge logical leaps, characters making bad decisions for the sake of pushing the plot forward. But, when all is said and done, Jupiter Ascending owns every last stupid moment of the film.

Transformers Films, Marvel Movies, hell, most of Hollywood is run on a soulless, coldly calculated assembly line where auters are destroyed, themes can't go deeper than your average episode of Yu Gi Oh, and everything is designed to look like every other damn movie. 

And here comes Jupiter Ascending- A movie made by true auters who have a distinctive, unique vision. The action scenes are beautifully shot and plotted. The film is not afraid to push visual boundaries and make itself distinct from ever other Hollywood blockbuster. Jupiter Ascending is something we haven't seen in Hollywood for a longg time- a unique property, made exactly how the filmmakers intended. And as dumb as it is, it is a movie that is beyond compare. The Wachowskis are always willing to take that risk. Sometimes when they push it they get classics- The Matrix, or Speed Racer (which was poorly reviewed at the time but since has gotten a more positive appraisal from people who understand what they were trying to accomplix). Sometimes we get dumb movies like Jupiter Ascending. But the fact that it's unique sets it far and way above every other POS that comes off a Hollywood Assembly line.


----------



## misono-jam (Mar 14, 2016)

I found it very enjoyable because it was so ...stupid. No offense to anyone who likes it, but I didn't truly enjoy it, more ironically so. Its sort of like The Room, so bad that you enjoy it, but the difference between JA and The Room is that I can rewatch The Room because its a marvel of stupidity, while Jupiter Ascending was just stupid, but not enough for me to be amazed at it. 

If that makes any sense. Which it probably doesn't.


----------

